# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành >  Bán căn hộ cam kết sinh lợi hằng năm cao gấp đôi ngân hàng 0905605508

## nganmai68

Condotel tại Cocobay Đà Nẵng có view biển và sân Golf, đẳng cấp 4* với công nghệ tái tạo sức khỏe hàng đầu Việt Nam (Wellness Condotel).
- Condotel có kiến trúc độc đáo với những đường cong tuyệt mỹ và Wave Hill hoành tráng.
- Condotel – vị trí đắc địa nhất Cocobay, sở hữu khu trượt Tuyết lớn nhất Việt Nam.
- Sở hữu dễ dàng Condotel biển 4* chỉ với 720 triệu.
- Áp dụng công nghệ tái tạo sức khỏe tại mỗi căn hộ đem lại từng khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời khó quên cho Du khách.
- Sở hữu bể bơi tràn bờ vô cực tại tầng 3.
- Chính sách ưu đãi ngân hàng SHB.	
- Hỗ trợ lãi suất 0% tới khi bàn giao căn hộ (khoảng 18 tháng).
- Cho vay tới 95% giá trị căn hộ nếu có tài khoản đảm bảo khác với tài sản hình thành trong tương lai.
- Được ngân hàng SHB phát hành chứng thư bảo lãnh cam kết tiến độ dự án trên toàn quốc.
Cơ hội đầu tư sinh lời:
- Cam kết tỷ suất sinh lời tối thiểu 12%/năm trong 8 năm (Kể từ thời điểm nhận bàn giao căn hộ).
- Tặng 15 đêm nghỉ dưỡng tại căn hộ và sử dụng dịch vụ Spa đẳng cấp quốc tế tại Center lớn nhất Việt Nam.
- Diện tích căn hộ: 45m2 - 180m2.
- Giá tốt từ Chủ đầu tư.
- Ngân hàng SHB bảo lãnh và cho vay lên đến 60%. Miễn lãi suất 0% trong 18 tháng.

----------

